# Gyeon Q2 Tire / Auto Finesse Satin ?



## RobZ635i (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi guys !
I hesitate between these 2 products, which one do you recommend? My criteria are the look quite sober (but not discreet!).
I can wash my car every 2 weeks (and I travel 1300 km) and I apply it every time ...

Thanks ! 

(and vote ! )


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gyeon out of the two but Gtechiq T1 or Zaino Z16 also superb.

cheers

Chris


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Out of the two given I would choose Gyeon Q2 Tire.

I've had great results from Car Pro Perl. I use it concentrated with a mf-applicator and get 3-4 weeks before it starts to fade on my everyday car.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle :thumb:


Autoglym Tyre Gel


----------



## RobZ635i (Aug 2, 2012)

I was very disappointed with the CarPro PERL... The rendering was not up to my expectations.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gyeon Tire by a mile


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Black Pearl.


----------



## Plank (Mar 28, 2018)

RobZ635i said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> I hesitate between these 2 products, which one do you recommend? My criteria are the look quite sober (but not discreet!).
> 
> ...


GYEON Q2 TIRE, Best I've used in long time: Thumb

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RobZ635i (Aug 2, 2012)

Demetri said:


> Autosmart Highstyle :thumb:
> 
> Autoglym Tyre Gel


Interesting !! Returns on Autoglym High Performance Tire Gel?


----------



## Jono_A (Nov 17, 2015)

I’ve just used the AF satin for the first time today and to be honest I’m a little disappointed with it. I need to see how it performs over the next few days/weeks but it doesn’t give a great finish, even when sticking two layers on imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Jono_A said:


> I've just used the AF satin for the first time today and to be honest I'm a little disappointed with it. I need to see how it performs over the next few days/weeks but it doesn't give a great finish, even when sticking two layers on imo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wont perform at all sadly. IMO its rubbish, Gyeon Tire is in a different league. Another one in the same league is Carbon Collective Sateen.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Anything as long as its not af.


----------



## RobZ635i (Aug 2, 2012)

I made my choice: Gyeon Q2 Tire! I received it last week, soon my feedback!


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Tried the Gyeon Q2 Tire for the first time yesterday, gave the the tires a good scrub with APC first and a final wipe down with Gyeon prep, dried off with a towel and no evidence of previous dressings. The Q2 tire went on very nicely used hardly any and dried to a nice semi gloss/satin finish (didn't bother with the hair dryer as didn't want the neighbors thinking whats that prat upto now) If I do get 3-4 weeks out of it, it will prove to be very economical.


----------



## RobZ635i (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I offer you my feedback about GYEON TIRE ! :buffer:

I was expecting a lot of this product because it is really considered the reference of the moment.
I have tested some tire dressing until now: Sonus, Autoglym, CarPro, Meguiar's, so products with a very satiny or glossy (reasonably).

I tested the product on 2 of my vehicles.

I first cleaned the tires with my rim cleaner (AF Imperial).
Then I applied the product on an old tampon because my tire applicator has disappeared 

The rendering of Gyeon Tire is very dull, the rendering of the tire is new, it does not look like you have applied a shiny tire but you just fit new tires what can be destabilizing if you want a rendering "shiny" or "wet".

The result was a little disappointed or rather surprised we will say. But I feel like the rendering fades very very "quickly".

I did not pay attention on my daily but on my BMW,
after traveling 120 kilometers It seemed to me that there was nothing left. 

I wonder if I applied it incorrectly (because of the applicator ?), if my tire is not receptive or if my product is defective (and if it is, I'll let it know in the shop where I have it acquired)...
I expected a lot of this product, I hope not to stay on this first impression "mixed" ...
Maybe I'll try warming it up next time for fun!


I do not have a photo but I will think to do it to you next time!

PS : sorry for my english :wave:


----------

